# Kinda long shot...but anyone coming to the LAS auction?



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

So ya, LAS is having their auction this sunday in London.

Its a long shot, but is anyone planning on coming? XD

Its only a 2 hour drive.........


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee naw.. I'd love too but I can't go too far from home now. I really wanna make that ajax one.

Lemmie know how it goes if you make it hitch!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

awww...Ill hopefully make it. And ill let you know if there are any interesting finds.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

What. What's this LAS? Where is it in London?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

LAS = London aquaria society

The London Aquaria Society Fall Show and Auction!
Held at the Optimist Hall, 1653 Richmond Street, in DORCHESTER on Sunday, September 27th 2009. 
Map to Optimist Hall on site.
Registration begins at 7:30 a.m.
Auction begins at 11:00 am.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

http://www.londonaquariasociety.com/auctionshow.asp


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Oof, way too far out. I don't have a car, and I'm not familiar with the London transit at all.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

not too sure if I am 100% going, since the fam wants me to go home this weekend :/

but if Im going, I can give u a lift.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hitch said:


> not too sure if I am 100% going, since the fam wants me to go home this weekend :/
> 
> but if Im going, I can give u a lift.


That'd be great if you could! 

If not, I might go to the lab


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> That'd be great if you could!
> 
> If not, I might go to the lab


LOL!! I cant promise I will be able to go, but I'll give you a call or pm ya when I know for sure...I cant believe I have a midterm on the coming monday already.....dam you advanced Imm


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yup, let me know either way.

Midterms already  

Then again, I do have a report worth 20% of my final to write


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ah, to be an undergrad again...*shudders*


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> Yup, let me know either way.
> 
> Midterms already
> 
> Then again, I do have a report worth 20% of my final to write


LOL....



ameekplec. said:


> Ah, to be an undergrad again...*shudders*


its not thaaaaat bad.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Hitch said:


> its not thaaaaat bad.


no its waaaaaay worse.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

WiyRay said:


> no its waaaaaay worse.


LOL......but after a almost 6 month break...im glad to be back.

though it is weird going to class. XD


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'll be going. I went in the spring.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll be going. I went in the spring.


serious? sweet! 2 familiar faces


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Hitch said:


> serious? sweet! 2 familiar faces


If your going, want to give me a lift too???

thanks


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> If your going, want to give me a lift too???
> 
> thanks


hmm....im in London already......so if you come to London....sure ill give u a lift to the actual auction location.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Wish I could make it. Lots of people and fish I would love to see. I am going to be at the cottage though .


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Hope you all have a great time at the auction and don't forget to let us know about what you were able to pick up and what was there.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Cory said:


> Wish I could make it. Lots of people and fish I would love to see. I am going to be at the cottage though .


ah, hey there is always the spring auction 

have fun at the cottage



KnaveTO said:


> Hope you all have a great time at the auction and don't forget to let us know about what you were able to pick up and what was there.


thanks, and for sure. Hopefully there will be some interesting stuff.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you see any L260, bring them back for me 

Have fun!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> If you see any L260, bring them back for me
> 
> Have fun!


lol....I feel like I would hog all of them..if there are any for sale XD


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

The LAS auction was fun....

The day started off me getting lost trying to find this place.....the auction itself was in Dorchester...a little town NE of London (about 20 min drive from my house).

After finally finding the place, it became pretty apparent to myself that I dont know anything about how a fish auction (or any other auction for that matter) is run. Walked in, and everything was laid out on like 8 tables (boy there were A LOT of bags), so like everyone els, I started browsing through the tables looking at the various fish, plants, inverts, and drygoods the LAS auction had to offer. Everyone brought a styro box and a little book and was writing in them like mad, and there I was, empty handed and just walking around, clearly has no idea what I was doing. LOL

Though some guy was nice enough to come up to me, (started the convo with: "this is your first time isn't it") and explained the procedure, introduced me to a couple of people and just chatted about some fish. (met come very nice people today) 

There were a lot of livebearers during the auction, anything from the multi guppies, to various swordtails, to some wild guppies to some pike livebearers. There were also a lot plants, most of which I didn't really pay attention to.

To my disappointment, there werent really any fancy plecos or corys in the auction. There were however 2 4inch L191 dull eyed royals in the auction. 

Even though the auction did have any fancy plecos that interested me, I did pick up 3 large bags of java moss and 24 RCSs for $10 . (needed the cherries for gene pool).

The big item of the auction was of course the royals, which went to $85 for the 2 of them. The people around me were all saying its a steal, and the auctioneer I was talking to (who also owned a store), told me that he would sell them for $100 a pop (I was like WA?!?!?, they go for like 50 here in Toronto...no I didnt say that to him)..LOL.

all in all it was a good auction, def had fun, met some very nice people. Have enough java moss for all of my java moss projects. XD


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> Even though the auction did have any fancy plecos that interested me, I did
> The big item of the auction was of course the royals, which went to $85 for the 2 of them. The people around me were all saying its a steal, and the auctioneer I was talking to (who also owned a store), told me that he would sell them for $100 a pop (I was like WA?!?!?, they go for like 50 here in Toronto...no I didnt say that to him)..LOL.


Glad you had fun 

Those prices are crazy. You can get them at about the same size from $25-$35 dollars max. They are the most common Royals out there.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

yap...quite supprised at those prices....but I guess there arent as many pleco importers in the london or the surrounding region. :/


----------

